# [SOLVED] Updated, now network issues...

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I upgraded last week and have not had wired Ethernet in my shell since. I just believe I figured out why. I now have "eth0" instead of "enp3s25". Why the change back to eth0? Why isn't eth0 getting DHCP automatically by Network Manager like it did when it was enp3s25? How do I fix this?

----------

## charles17

 *The_Great_Sephiroth wrote:*   

> I upgraded last week and have not had wired Ethernet in my shell since. I just believe I figured out why. I now have "eth0" instead of "enp3s25". Why the change back to eth0? Why isn't eth0 getting DHCP automatically by Network Manager like it did when it was enp3s25? How do I fix this?

 You might se the reason from  *Quote:*   

> $ dmesg | grep 'network interface'

 

Does it work if you do like this?  :Smile:   *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop
> 
> /etc/init.d/dhcpcd start
> 
> rc-update del net.eth0
> ...

 

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

It is building Firefox right now. Once it finishes I will see. However, I never setup that net.* stuff on my systems. I simply configure it manually. Once the system is finished and updated and all, I have Network Manager, which does everything for me. Yes, NM, is in the default runlevel.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Something very strange is happening indeed. I get NOTHING for "enp" and only "eth0".

```

sudo dmesg | grep eth0

[    1.840899] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) 00:21:70:cf:df:85

[    1.842014] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    1.843174] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: MAC: 7, PHY: 8, PBA No: 1004FF-0FF

[   18.225583] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

```

Why am I not getting normal names suddenly?

----------

## Hu

You are suddenly getting normal names.  That is your problem.  You configured your system for udev mangled names, and now you suddenly have normal kernel names.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I know, but I liked the udev names since they would never change. It was odd at first but I liked them. How do I get them back? I did notice this as well.

```

l /sys/class/net/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jan 16 23:13 eth0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:19.0/net/eth0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jan 16 23:13 gre0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/gre0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jan 16 23:13 gretap0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/gretap0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jan 16 23:13 ip_vti0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/ip_vti0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jan 16 23:13 lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jan 16 23:13 sit0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/sit0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jan 16 23:13 tunl0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/tunl0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Jan 16 23:13 wlan0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/net/wlan0

```

If you're wondering, "l" is an alias for "ls -lA".

----------

## khayyam

 *The_Great_Sephiroth wrote:*   

> Why am I not getting normal names suddenly?

 

The_Great_Sephiroth ... because the method put in place to give you "predictable network interface names" is obviously unpredictable (if, as you say, you changed nothing). Welcome to the world of the "unknown unknowns".

best ... khay

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Pulp Fiction fan, or Boondocks fan? I don't even need to view your link, I know the whole conversation. Good scenes.

All I did was emerge-webrsync && emerge --sync followed by emerge -avuND @world. Things looked good so I went ahead and did it. It gave me kernel 3.17 where I had 3.16. I used my existing ".config" file, booted the live CD, built 3.17, and then removed the old kernel. Everything SEEMED fine for a few days, but I just noticed my firewall script wasn't working and now I see NM isn't getting my interface an address, which is when I realized it was eth0, not the enp* interface I had. I also noticed that my wireless is now wlan0 instead of wlp* or whatever it was. What can I do to get the persistent names back? I have checked loads of configuration files in /etc and /etc/conf.d, and nothing. I also looked into /etc/udev/rules.d and it is empty, so I am scratching my head.

----------

## charles17

Time ago there were long discussions on that matter.  Maybe that could help finding out how that works.

----------

## Hu

Since you now have kernel names, we can assume that it is because udev is no longer mangling your device names.  This means one of a few things: udev failed to start (unlikely), udev failed to rename the device (possible, but not highly likely), or udev did not attempt to rename the device (most likely).  You need to determine which of those three applies, then find why it happened.  What version of sys-fs/udev do you have now?  What version did you have then?  Does booting 3.16 with current userspace show kernel names or mangled names?  Does upgrading to 3.18 help (unlikely, but advisable since 3.17 is EOL)?  Does the currently installed udev version mangle device names automatically or does it require a configuration directive to enable mangling?

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Wait, 3.17 is already EOL? I just got it! What is the kernel lifespan in Gentoo, a week? I believe the exact number is 3.17-7. Either way I did not have this issue in 3.16-5. I also believe I am running eudev (KDE required it I think). How can I figure out the last two items you mentioned? I can verify udev has started, but not sure how to sort out whether renaming failed or didn't even attempt it.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I still have this issue, even after upgrading to 3.17.8 last week. Why am I getting the old names? I am planning on installing a second wireless NIC into this laptop and would like to be able to tell the two apart from each other. I am indeed running eudev.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

you are the first who complains about getting the human readable rememberable eth0 interface.

afaik you could write some udev rules but it seems you solved your issue already as mentioned in teh other topic.

I also wonder about the use case for 2 wireless nics in a notebook anyway.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Actually I just solved this now. I had to recompile eudev with the "-rule-generator" flag. Now I have the predictable names again.

As for the multiple NICs, it is simple. We are going to be doing closed-environment testing. Things like me joining our wireless at the office and creating another wireless network with the same SSID using the second NIC, routing traffic through my laptop to the real network, and sniffing for data. This is all in a closed lab, not at my local Starbucks. We are then going to figure out ways to detect and prevent this.

Also, I will be in locations at times where I must switch networks to get things done and this makes it easier, since I can join both at once and get my work done faster. Other scenarios include using the second NIC for ad-hoc in the office with my team to transfer files and such while the main NIC keeps me online.

----------

